# Windows XP can't access shared folders sometimes



## hekatesson (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi.

I've a computer in my company that has windows XP and can't access shared folders and computers sometimes. Other times it works.

The error is this (i translated from portuguese):

-----
\\Servidor is not accessible. You may not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to know if you have access permissions.

The specified server cannot perform the requested operation.
-----

I've tried with disabled firewall and it didn't work. I also tried to access with ip; \\192.xxx.xxx.xxx and it also didn't work. The computer pings the Servidor computer.
The Servidor computer has Windows 7.

The odd thing is that sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't... can someone help me figure out what problem this is?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to the Shared Folder in XP, right click it and choose* Sharing and Security *or Share this folder. Go to the *Security *tab, Click the Add button, type in the user names you want to access this Share,* Check Names*, make sure they have the appropriate permissions.


----------



## hekatesson (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for responding.

As i said in the first post the computer sharing the folders has windows 7 and the computer trying to access has windows xp.

I've checked the computer with windows 7 and it has permission to "everyone" to access without password.
I can access it with my own laptop.

I've noticed the computer with windows 7 accesses the shared things in the computer with windows xp, but the inverse does not happen, (giving that error i described).


----------

